# 2014/15 Winter long range forecast critiques



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2015)

http://www.weathertrends360.com/Blo...Forecasting-The-2014-2015-Winter-Outlook-1935
Not too bad East coast off a bit on West coast


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow I thought this was for year. Very long range, until I re read the title.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wow I thought this was for year. Very long range, until I re read the title.



HAHA ... Did'nt mean to Stoke too early as some of you guys are still in 14/15, Thought it would be a good time to look back and see who had good calls.
There is a reference to Scotty's 30 yr cooling in the article , hope there right .


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> HAHA ... Did'nt mean to Stoke too early as some of you guys are still in 14/15, Thought it would be a good time to look back and see who had good calls.
> There is a reference to Scotty's 30 yr cooling in the article , hope there right .



Scotty will be correct on this I predict lol.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm interested in what next winter is going to look like.  Another weak el nino, but maybe not as much cold air close by.  Blocking... we didn't have that at all this past winter.  More snow in interior New England, more freeze thaw cycles, obviously not as much snow in Boston.  Ill take anything but 2011-2012!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 30, 2015)

What I remember hearing among many things was that the 14-15 winter would be MUCH colder than normal. It was THAT.


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Abubob said:


> What I remember hearing among many things was that the 14-15 winter would be MUCH colder than normal. It was THAT.



And snow in the northeast.  While Boston got pounced we did pretty well too.  I think it was pretty accurate for the most part.


----------

